# Happy Pride & Fuck Hatred



## MetalBryan (Jun 7, 2019)

Pride is this weekend in our fair city and we’re making burritos for the rallies.

This post is twofold:
1. I’m wearing my new StP bandanna to keep from sweating in the food.
2. Please say hateful things in this thread so you can get banned.


----------



## Honey Crust (Jun 7, 2019)

Heck the straights!
(I want to be clear this is a joke)
(I have lots of straight friends and they laugh at my jokes I swear)
(Happy Pride, Darlings <3)


----------



## croc (Jun 7, 2019)

Happy pride month to all the hitch hikin homos, bicycle ridin bisexuals, panhandlin pansexuals, freight hoppin trainnies, space bag ace bags, international intersex folks, and everyone in between.


----------



## Odin (Jun 8, 2019)

Happy pride month to all celebrating freedom kindness and openness... 

Now... if we could 

get the values of tolerance and peace and honest communication to take hold in the other aspiring super powers of the world....(china, russia, iran... exct.... )

Then perhaps... we could get that world peace thing going. 

It's not an easy task... it never will be... but it's one worth going after.

just some early sat morn ramblings... peace.


----------

